# Segmented Vase



## W.Y. (Mar 30, 2012)

A couple days ago I got a notice that my 30 day free trial on the Segmented Project Planner was running out so I bit the bullet and ordered it and now I am quite glad I did .
Here is the first project I made  with it since ordering it  and getting the  installation right to my computer a  couple days ago.

I was quite upset that the top 4 rings are a lighter color than the rest because all the walnut  wood was out of the same board but some was closer to sapwood.
I didn't notice it until I applied the finish and was pondering whether to part the top 4 rings off and re-do them but decided to leave it as is.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 30, 2012)

nicely done....never would have noticed color variation. we're our own worst critic.


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 30, 2012)

Another beauty William.


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 30, 2012)

It is not sale-able at all due to the color mismatch in the upper rings  but then I had no intention of trying to sell it.
Wife claimed it right away.

It is 10" tall and  7" wide at the widest point. It doesn't look that big sitting on the stereo speaker beside our 50" TV  but that is where wife  found a spot for it after putting some artificial flowers in it.






[/IMG]


----------



## Rollingrock (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice work, I have done some segmenting, but never one as large as 
your vase. I also had problems with the color changing in the same board.

How many pieces and what is the contrasting wood? Maple/Ash?
Thanks for sharing.

RR


----------



## Alzey (Mar 30, 2012)

Curiosity question from someone who has never done one of these, Is the inside of vase smooth like to outside or is it rough segment?


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 30, 2012)

Rollingrock said:


> Very nice work, I have done some segmenting, but never one as large as
> your vase. I also had problems with the color changing in the same board.
> 
> How many pieces and what is the contrasting wood? Maple/Ash?
> ...



There is a solid base and twelve segmented  rings. 
 12 segments per ring so that  makes 144 segments plus the base. 

It is hard  maple and walnut. 

Color changes like that are sometimes difficult to notice when cutting the pieces  but they surely show up after finishing .     If it had been a custom order for someone I would definitely have parted off the top four rings and replaced them with same color as the ones  below.


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 30, 2012)

Alzey said:


> Curiosity question from someone who has never done one of these, Is the inside of vase smooth like to outside or is it rough segment?



The inside is exactly the same smoothness as the outside  for the simple reason I glued up the first four rings and turned and sanded inside right to the bottom  , then  added the next four and turned and sanded them  and repeated the process with the last four . No problem reaching in that far on each set of rings   with tools and sandpaper down to 400 grit. 

It doesn't really matter all that much for a narrow neck hollow body to be rough inside and I know some leave them rough . I don't  because I know   someone,  sometime , will always want to shine a flashlight in there to have a look and when they see it as smooth as the outside  it puzzles them to no end how tools could reach way in there to do that and how in the world it could be sanded in there as well when reaching through that narrow neck  . :rotfl:


----------



## Alzey (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation.  One of these days I will have to try this.  Just got my Nova chuck 2 days ago, so I have a lot to learn.


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 30, 2012)

Alzey said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  One of these days I will have to try this.  Just got my Nova chuck 2 days ago, so I have a lot to learn.



Even though I got the program shown at this link

Segmented Turning.com - Home of the Segmented Project Planner

I did not design that vase myself . It was a new and recent addition to a number of ready made designs that come with the program and that one sort of appealed to me so I decided to give it a try. 

When on the 30 day free trial a person is only allowed to print out  up to the first 5 rings of any project either in the site or self made. 
That one had 13 rings so I was able to print it out as soon as I bought the program.
As well as having it delivered right to my computer , I also paid a few extra dollars for a hard copy in the form of a CD and it is presently in the mail. 
I called Bill Kandler about a few things I was not sure of and he is very helpful and great to correspond with.

This is how the plan looked when I started making the vase.






Now I will be spending some time to use the features of the program to make up some designs of my own.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 31, 2012)

That vase has outstanding form and you are a fussy butt worrying about color of the wood at top of vase. Looking at photo appears other color variations lower down too! 

If making furniture can always dye boards to get a uniform color. As wood turners we embrace variations in color, grain, figure the more the better. As a segment turner, dying a board to get a uniform color just about impossible. 

So we disagree, principles of design (color & contrast) no big deal. Thanks for sharing review on software and looking forward to seeing your next project.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful work as always William, and so well explained, you have shown us many things, I am so glad you returned to the turning world
Thanks 
Ken Ferrell


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. 
I don't do any production turning or any other  production craft work anymore because there is just no money in it  in my particular area . Something like that even if it was same color of walnut throughout would be lucky to bring $15.00 to $20.00 where I live and that would be  from taking it to many craft sales before someone would actually buy it .
SO I just putter around and make an odd item for give away to friends and relatives now.
This one was going to be for one of my sons in Saskatoon that is coming here for a visit in April but my wife  claimed it so he will get a few different items that I have already made. 
Another son in Calgary  took home half a dozen pieces when he was here a couple months ago . He loves the woodworking gifts I give him and probably has enough of them  now that he could set up a whole craft sale of his own :biggrin:


----------



## moke (Mar 31, 2012)

William--
As always that is a fine piece of craftsmanship....as mentioned I believe that the color difference in the wood is something only you would notice, but I would expect that you would notice it, as your projects are always extremely close to perfection!

My only saving grace is my wife does not see your creations!!

Well done...please continue to post.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 2, 2012)

D... William,
You keep raising the bar...

I haven't done much segmenting yet, nothing like your vase anyway... keep hoping I can get close to your skill.... guess not... you've raised the bar again.


----------

